# Environment tops list of future problems for Michigan farmers



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Environment tops farmers concerns By Austen Smith , Staff Writer

http://www.manchesterenterprise.com/news/20030320M03IALS.asp?ID=81

The most pressing concerns for full-time or part-time farmers in Michigan are new conservation programs and environmental regulations.

According to a press release from the Michigan Agriculture Environmental Assurance Program, there has been recent emphasis on environmental and conservation programs for farmers.

The recent regulations stemming from the newly passed Farm Bill, the National Pollutant Discharge Elimination System and proposed regulations for livestock farms, has prompted farmers around the area to look at environmental concerns. 

Scott Piggot, co-chair of MAEAP, said in the release, "Typically we think of livestock farmers when we talk about environmental concerns, but new issues such as water use permitting, water quality monitoring and Farm Bill programs address all farms, not just livestock operations."

Piggot also talks about the importance of water in the release. 

"Water is the most important natural resource on farms," he said. "It is also essential for all life. As water shortages continue to plague other nations and states, The Great Lakes water resource will be a basin of controversy. 

"Our ability to protect and preserve this resource without overburdening users will be a focus of agriculture and a major topic at this conference." 

The MAEAP will sponsor the Michigan Agriculture Conference on the Environment March 24. 

Conference speakers will cover topics like water use regulation, new conservation programs and planning and pesticide use, according to the release.


----------

